

Sharing my SEO tool, a mini startup? - blanketman

http://thomasalwyndavis.com/2010/09/poilep-backlink-tracker/
======
AmberShah
This is a neat service, but it will be much more useful to me if I can exclude
ones from my own domain AND ones from my support forums (not on my domain) AND
ones that I create by commenting on blogs. While they may or may not be
relevant from an SEO ranking standpoint, they are not really of interest to me
since I already know about them. I'd much rather be notified about someone
mentioning Code Anthem in a blog or forum that I wouldn't have found
otherwise. Basically a Google Alerts, but since Google alerts often gives me
unrelated results, this would be more accurate.

~~~
blanketman
If there is demand I will implement it and I guess I need those features too.
Auto ignoring blogs you comment on sounds a bit too challenging but internal
and static domains should be easy to ignore through a user cp. Thanks for the
feedback

------
HardyLeung
I think this is a great idea, but the result is very noisy. For example, my
site, Tagxedo (<http://www.tagxedo.com>) was started just 5 months ago but I
saw links from blog articles that date back to 2007. The link is there (side
bar) but it is really not very useful.

Perhaps this is a good starting point for your business (or a just a tool or
service), but if there is someway to weight the pages of the pages or links,
etc, it would be much more interesting. In other words I (and presumably many
others) only want to know the significant links.

Also is the maximum number of links limited to 999? If this is so because of
CPU/bandwidth reason then this service is not very useful for most except the
very-early-stage startups.

The ability to track competition is a wonderful value proposition.

------
michael_dorfman
It seems like an interesting tool, and I signed up my site for the
notification service.

However, it's kind of difficult for me to judge the actual value of the
notifications until I start getting them. Having lived without this
information so far, it's hard to measure the utility in advance.

~~~
blanketman
Thats a great point and my brain hurts when trying to think of a way to
demonstrate the email notification.

~~~
michael_dorfman
It's not the email notification you need to demonstrate-- it's the value the
email notification provides.

Give me some situations where getting notified that someone has backlinked to
my site would be useful to me. Show me ways that I can use this information to
my advantage.

~~~
blanketman
Ahh got you, I will document it better, Thanks!

------
sga
I just started trying out Open Site Explorer
(<http://www.opensiteexplorer.org/>) yesterday. So I'm interested to see how
your tool compares. A feature I like for the aforementioned tool is the
"Linking Root Domains". With regards to your tool I definitely like the sounds
of email updates both for my own sites as well as competitors. But so as to
not be inundated by emails, it might be nice to choose the option to only be
updated when a new "Linking Root Domain" has been found.

~~~
ryankelly
OSE will get you up to 10k links if you join the SEOmoz PRO account, whereas
YSE only gives you 1,000.

I agree with your point, just tell me the root domain linked to me, and then
maybe in the software show me all of the pages (in case they add it to a
footer or sidebar)

------
hoop
The Twitter link on your blog has a mis-spelling.

i.e., the Twitter logo links to "<http://twitter.com/neautralthoughts> when
your username is neutralthoughts - See the extra 'a'?

~~~
blanketman
I cannot for the life of me find the typo. Any page in particular?

~~~
hoop
It just occurred to me that it's in the "Google Profile" box, so the typo was
probably made there

------
ryankelly
So wait, does this just take the 1,000 links from YSE, and then compare them
again a week/month later and see what the differences are?

If so, what do you propose you do with sites that have hundreds of thousands
of links?

~~~
blanketman
I have no proposal I believe you can be a premium service from yahoo but thats
out of my budget so could possibly down the chain do it. I think for a site
with hundreds of thousands of links this tool would be quite void anyway.
thanks

------
paulsingh
Love the fact that the email alert contained a "X people have received this
alert" -- people's paranoia (or vanity) is a wonderful thing to exploit. :)

------
pierrefar
Depends how it works. Is it doing anything new or interesting or is it another
implementation of the usual data sources?

~~~
blanketman
I'd say the latter I guess, its hassle free compared to other seo web apps and
I've never seen real time email alerts in any other service.

I'm adding in a feature which gives the backlinks a rating on a scale of 1 -
10, its about 70% done, I've never seen that done either.

------
RBerenguel
I'll give it a try now!

~~~
blanketman
Thanks, like someone noted it will make more sense when you actually receive a
new backlink lol

------
blanketman
any suggestions would be cool

~~~
RBerenguel
It looks like it is tracking my own links (check
<http://poilep.com/?site=http://www.mostlymaths.net>)

~~~
blanketman
I made it like that because its also useful to know when a new page has been
directorised and analysed for back links. So to you its not useful at all to
see your internal backlinks?

~~~
RBerenguel
No, I have lots and usually I don't care about where do I link to where (as it
is my linking... if I fail, it is my fault :). And from the numbers, I think
there is some missing count (I have around 30 or 40 posts this year, each one
pointing to at least 4 other posts in my blog, if internal are well counted
that would make 160... and I have far more than 60 back links 'in the wild'!)

~~~
blanketman
Ok I will, filter internal and external.

The site says you have Total Backlinks - 747

~~~
RBerenguel
Oh! Last time I checked it showed 219. This looks like a better number, from
what I know :)

